# 14, 15, & 16" Pompano



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

First time on the forum as of today. Family went fishing at Gulf Shores. Got a late start on Friday 5/4. We fished for about 2 hours or so. Sand fleas were very plentiful; that’s what we used to catch em. Had a great time.


----------



## BluesCityTider (May 10, 2012)

I am pretty sure you are the gentleman I was fishing next to at the GUlf State Park. Message me with your info again, and maybe we can keep each other updated on our spot.
-Bishop


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

BluesCityTider said:


> I am pretty sure you are the gentleman I was fishing next to at the GUlf State Park. Message me with your info again, and maybe we can keep each other updated on our spot.
> -Bishop


 

*That aint right. *

*First Post and you're Already keeping Secrets.*

*Your supposed to Share with all of us.*

*Very Nice Box of Pomps........*


.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Sorry for not being specific enough, but it was Gulf State Park across from the blue water tower.
Keep on fishin.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice catch, perfect size for stinkin up the kitchen!!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice pomps.


----------

